# Weekly Competition 2020-09



## Mike Hughey (Feb 25, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' R' F2 R' U' F2 R2 U2
*2. *R2 F U F' U2 R F U' F'
*3. *F' R' U F R' F2 R' U
*4. *R' F2 R' F' R U2 R' U F2 U'
*5. *R F U2 R' U2 R2 F R' F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' B D R2 D' B2 U R' F R2 B U2 L2 B L2 F D2 R2
*2. *D2 L' B2 R' F2 L' D2 R' D2 R' B2 F L2 D' R D U' B F' U'
*3. *U R2 D2 F' R' U2 F L U' L2 B2 R D2 L F2 U2 R2 F2 B2 D2
*4. *D B2 F2 L2 B2 U R2 U2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 R U2 R2 B D' R U' B
*5. *B U2 R2 D B2 R' L2 F B' R' U2 B2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U B2 D' F2 L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *F' Rw' R2 B Fw2 R' D2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 Fw' Rw Fw' U L Uw' B R2 B2 Fw2 D' L Fw' D2 F D' R D' R' F' U' Fw' D2 U2 L2 B R' Fw2 F2 D'
*2. *R' B2 F D Uw Fw F2 L2 Uw' Fw Uw' F D2 U B2 Uw' R D Fw U2 B' L2 D2 Uw' U2 B' Uw B' F2 L Fw2 R2 D U' L2 B2 Fw2 F2 R2 D
*3. *Fw Uw' U R2 B2 Uw L' Rw' Fw' D2 Uw L' D2 Uw2 Rw' D' Fw2 U Fw D2 F' Uw2 B Fw Uw U2 Fw2 L R' Fw2 F' Rw' B2 L' Uw2 L2 B2 L2 Rw D2
*4. *B' Fw R2 F2 D' U B Rw' D2 Uw U2 L' Rw2 D U B' F2 Uw U R D' U' F U' L' B' L Uw L Uw2 U' L2 D' R' D2 B Fw2 F' L' Fw'
*5. *Rw B' Fw' F Rw2 B D Uw2 U' Rw2 F Rw D Uw U' L2 Rw' Uw2 Rw F Rw Uw2 U Fw2 Uw B' Rw Fw2 L' Uw2 Fw2 Uw2 Fw' L Fw2 L' Rw2 D2 Uw R2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Rw' Uw' L2 Lw' Fw R' Bw2 R F2 U' R' Dw Uw L2 Rw2 Uw2 L2 D2 Uw2 R' B2 L' D' Lw B' L Bw U' Rw2 Bw Rw' Uw Lw2 Rw D L2 Fw2 Dw L Fw2 Rw Bw D2 Dw B' Bw' Fw' Dw L Fw2 Lw' R2 D' L B L' Rw R2 F' D'
*2. *R Fw' R F Dw Fw Uw2 Bw F2 Dw' L2 Lw Dw' Fw2 F Dw' F' D2 U L' Lw' Bw U2 L U R' Dw2 U2 B Fw D' U' Lw Uw Fw2 F' L Dw2 Fw R' B Bw R2 Bw Uw L' Lw R' U Bw Rw' Uw' Rw' R' Dw2 L B2 Lw U B
*3. *Bw Fw F D' Uw U2 Bw' Lw2 Fw Dw2 B Uw' Fw2 R Fw2 Uw2 L' Lw Rw2 U R2 D R D' L' R' D2 Dw' Uw' Bw2 Rw' Fw Dw2 F2 Uw2 Bw F L Lw' B2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw F2 Lw2 F' D2 F2 Uw2 U2 Rw' B F' D2 U2 B Dw Fw2 D
*4. *R' B2 F Lw' Rw Dw Bw2 Rw' D2 L Lw' Dw' Uw2 F2 R B D U' F Dw' L2 Bw' D' U' B2 Bw2 L' Rw' R' Dw' Uw L' Lw' Uw B Uw' Fw F L2 B Bw2 D' Uw2 F D Dw Uw2 B' D2 U2 B2 Fw' Dw2 Lw' Bw2 Rw Fw Rw Dw2 L2
*5. *F' Dw U L' Dw F' U' Lw' Bw2 Dw' L2 Bw Dw2 Rw R F' U' L Lw2 D2 Lw Dw2 Lw2 Bw' D' L Lw Rw R2 Dw' F2 D2 F Uw' F Uw' U' L B' Dw2 Rw2 D2 Uw F2 L R' D' L2 R' D' Lw D Uw2 U L D L' Uw L D

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 2L' 2D2 3F' F 3U2 2B' F2 R' 2U2 2R2 3F' 2R' D2 F 2D2 2U' L 2R2 3U2 2U' B' 2B' 3R U 2L2 B D2 L' 3R2 B' L2 2U2 R' 2U' 2F2 F' 2R' 2B2 2D R2 B' 2B 3F' L2 2R 2F' 2U2 U2 2F D' 2D' 3U2 2U F' L' B2 2B D2 3R 3U L' 2L2 3R2 2R2 R D 2F L R2
*2. *L2 2U2 3F' R2 B2 2U' U 3R 2U 2R2 3U' L' B2 3R2 B' 2F D 2L' 2B 3U2 2U2 U2 3F 2L' 2R U B2 D' F2 3U 2B' 2F2 F2 2D2 3U2 U2 B 2U2 L2 2L 3R' 2B L2 U2 B2 R2 3F2 D 2D2 2U2 3F' L 2R2 2F2 D' 2U2 B 3R2 R 2B2 D R' 3F2 2D 3U' 2U2 3F' 2R 2U 3F
*3. *R2 2B 2R' B2 2U' B F' 2R' 3U' R2 3U' L 2R 2D2 F2 2R2 R 2B2 3U2 R' F 3U 2R2 3U' 2U2 2L' U L' B 3R' 3U' 3R B 2B2 U2 2B' 2F2 3U B 3F L2 3U 2L 2B2 L 2F2 R B 3F 3R2 2R B' U L2 3U2 U2 2F 3U2 L D 3F' L' R2 2B2 2F 2U' U2 3R' 2R' R'
*4. *2D2 3U R B2 3F2 F2 L2 D' 3U' 3R R 2B2 3U2 F2 3R' B2 2F2 L' 3R 2B' 3F' D F2 L2 2L' F2 3R2 B F D 2L' 3F L2 3R' 2R' 3U2 3R' B' 2U' B2 2B' 3F 2D 2L 2F2 2D2 L 2R2 B 3U U' 2L' D2 3U2 3R' R 2F' 2R2 3U' 3R R' B2 F L 2L' 3R R 3F 2L2 2R'
*5. *F 2R' 3U 2L2 3R2 2U' 2B2 D' 3U' U2 2F2 F2 2L' 3U 3F2 F' D2 2F' 3U' U2 B' 3U 2U 3R' 2D' 2B' R F R2 3U F D 2D 2U2 3R R 2D' 2B' 2L' B' 3F2 D2 L2 2L D R' 3F' 3R' 3U B' 2B2 2F' F D 2F2 U R2 3F' D' 2D2 2U U 2L 3F' 2L' R 2F2 2L F2 2D2

*7x7x7*
*1. *B F 3U 3B2 2L' U2 3L' 3R 2R2 3U' 3F2 3L2 3F' F L2 2L' 2D' 2F2 R 3D' B2 3D2 3U 2B' 2U2 R' 3U' L 2L' 3U B2 3F R 3F2 2F' L2 2R B2 2R' 3D' 3U 2L' 3F2 2L2 2U2 2F 2R B 3B2 2R' D 3R 2B' 2F' 2R2 3B 2L' 2D2 3U' R D2 3L2 B 2R B 2F2 U 2B' 3L2 B' 3F2 2L 3R' 2R 3B 2D' 3F' U 3R 3D2 2B 3U2 2B' 2R2 B2 3U 2B2 3U2 2U2 2B D2 L 2L 3F2 F D 3U2 2F2 D' 2L
*2. *2B2 3B 3F' 2F' L 3D2 2F2 2U2 L 2R' 3D' L2 3L2 U' 2L D R' D2 2L 3D 2U' 3F' 2L 3L' 2U B 3F' 2L2 3U R' 3B F2 D 2B' 3B2 2F' 3U2 B2 2B' 3B2 L' 2L R2 D 2L2 D 2D' 3D L 2L2 3R 2B 3L 2B2 3B' D2 3F 2L 3R 3D 3L' 2D 3D 2U2 2B2 3D' U2 B2 3F' L2 R' 2B2 L 2B' 2L' 3B' 3D2 B' 2L 3U2 L2 2L 2R R2 3U' 3L 2B' D' 2B2 2F2 2R2 D' 2R' 3U' R2 3F L2 2F' 3U' 2U2
*3. *2L' 3L' 2R 2D2 2F' 2R2 F' 3L' R2 3B 3F' 2L2 3R2 2R2 3F' 2R' 2U2 2B 3R 2D' 3D 3F' 3U2 B2 U 2B' R' B' 3U' 3F 2U 2B 2D2 2U2 R' U' B' 2B' 2F 3U 3R2 3D2 2R 2F 2R D 3B' D2 2B' 2F' 2L D' 2U U' 2R' 2D2 3F' F' 3L2 B2 F2 3U L' R 2D 2B' 2L2 3R 2F' 2R R2 2D L' 3B D' 2R 2D 2L2 3L' 3R' 2D' 2B2 3D2 2B2 3B' 2F2 2L R 2B 3U' L' 2L 2D' 3D 3B F2 2R R' B2 2F2
*4. *3L 2U' R U' 3B2 3R 3D 3U' 2U' 3F D2 3D2 2B' 2F' 3L2 3R2 2B 3B 3F2 2L 3F' 2F' 2R 2F2 3L2 2B' F' D2 3D 3R' 2F 2R2 2D F' 2L2 2R 2F' U2 2B 3F 3R2 F' 3L' 3R' B F' R2 2F F 2R' 3B 3L R 3D2 L' 3L' 2R' 3D 2U 2R 3F' 3L' B' 2F2 2L2 3B2 F D' U 3B' D2 2L 3R2 B2 2B 2U2 2L 3R2 2R2 B 2L2 3R' F' 2U 3F' 3L2 2B' 2F 3D 3U 2L2 D2 2B2 D 3B D' 2L 3F 3L2 2R'
*5. *2R' 3D2 U L2 2B2 2F2 U2 3F 3U 3B' L 2D 3B' 3D U2 R2 D2 3R 2R U' L2 2D 3F2 3L R2 3U' U' L' D2 U 3L' 3R2 F' 2R2 U2 3R2 F2 L 3R' 2U2 B' 2F' U' 2L2 3L' 3D2 L' 2F' L2 3R' 3F2 3R2 2R' 3D2 L2 3R' 2D2 2L' 3U 2U' 3F2 2L 2B' 3B 2F2 2L U 3F 2L2 2R' 3B' F 2R' U' L' 2R 2U' R F 3R2 3B 2D2 3R' 2B2 3F F2 R' 3D 2U2 L R D' 2D' 2L' F' 3D 3R D' L2 3B2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R U F2 U F2 R' U F'
*2. *U2 F2 R F' R' F R U' R2
*3. *F' R2 U2 R F2 U' R U' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 L D' B D2 B' U F' U D' L R2 U D R' L' U2 R2 B Rw2 Uw2
*2. *B2 L2 B2 U' F2 U D2 F2 R2 D' B2 U R F' U2 L2 U2 F2 L' D F2 Rw' Uw
*3. *R' U' D R B R' U2 D B R L' F' B L' F U' D F' R2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 L2 Uw' L2 U2 L' Rw R Fw L' B L R' F D' R U' R' D Uw U' Rw2 R' D Rw Uw L2 R' B' Rw B R B2 Uw L2 Fw' L' R' B2 Fw'
*2. *Fw2 L' B2 Rw' F D2 U Fw' F D B2 Fw2 F2 D' Rw Fw' F' L' B2 Fw R' D' Uw R' D2 Uw Fw' F Rw2 D' Uw' L2 D2 U' Rw2 R2 Uw2 Rw R' D
*3. *D L U F L R' F L Uw2 Fw' F' Uw L' U2 Rw2 U' F R' B Fw' R2 B R2 B Fw D2 U' L2 F2 Uw' B' Uw Fw F2 D' U' Fw2 Uw2 F U

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 Bw2 Fw2 F L' D' Uw2 U2 Lw Bw U' F L' R2 Dw' Fw Rw' Bw' D Dw2 Bw2 Uw2 B U2 B D' L Lw2 Bw2 D' U B2 Fw' D' Dw Uw Rw' D2 Dw Uw' U2 R2 D2 Uw' U2 Fw' Dw' Uw' F2 Uw' L' Bw2 Uw' R' D' Lw Bw' Fw' L2 Lw
*2. *Fw2 R2 D B2 Dw' L Lw2 Bw Lw' R D' Bw' Fw Lw R2 F' Dw F2 U B2 L F' D Dw2 U2 B F2 Dw' Fw R' Bw L' Lw' F Lw D2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Dw' Fw' F2 L' B Lw2 B F2 Rw' D' U2 Bw' Fw' Rw2 Fw' L' F2 Lw2 R2 Uw U'
*3. *F2 Rw' R' D' Uw Rw U2 Rw F' D' R2 B' Fw2 Dw' R2 Bw' F L' F Rw R B Dw R U Bw2 Uw L2 Uw' F Dw L' Rw R' Dw2 L' Lw Rw' R2 B' F' Lw2 Rw' D' B2 L' Rw2 Bw D' Rw' U2 R B U2 Rw Bw U' Bw F L'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F 2L' 2B' 3F2 D2 2U 2F U2 2R 3U B' 2R R B2 3F' F2 L2 2U U 2F2 L2 2F' 2U' 2L' R2 2U2 3R R D 3U' 2B 3F F L2 2L 2R 2B2 3R D2 3U' B' F2 2D2 U 2R2 U' B 2L2 R' D2 R2 3U' B2 F2 2L R2 2F2 F2 D 2D' 2R2 3F F2 L 2D 2U2 3F2 2D U2 2L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2B 3U2 L F R D' 2D' 2R 2D2 2B2 D2 B F 2U' 2B2 2R' B2 3D2 2F2 3D2 2U L 2B' 3B2 3R2 2D2 3L 3R2 B 2U' F L2 B' 3L' 3R U2 2R' R 2U2 3L2 B2 2D2 3B2 2L2 3D' L' 2L2 3L 3R U' 3R 2R 2D2 2B2 U 3L 2U B 3R 2B 2F F 3U 2B D2 2D' 2L 3L2 2U2 U2 B2 L 2F' 3L' 3B' 3D' F2 3U2 2F' F' 2L2 R 2D 3U' 2U U2 2B' 3D 3L' U2 2R2 R2 3B' 3F 3R' 3F2 L 3F 2L 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B R2 D2 U2 F2 U R' U' R' D2 L F' U' F' U L R U' B Rw' Uw
*2. *F2 L D F' L2 U B U' D' R2 L' B2 F2 D' B' F' D2 R L2 F L2 Fw' Uw
*3. *L F U' F' B2 L' B2 U' R B F2 L F R' D R' U2 D' L
*4. *D U2 L2 F L D2 F B R' U F' U2 D2 R' L' B F2 L B Rw2 Uw'
*5. *F B L' B' D2 R2 U R2 F2 B2 U F U' L' B R2 D B' L2 B' Rw Uw2
*6. *B' R' B' L D' B' F2 D2 B U' F2 B L R2 B R' U2 D' F' D Rw Uw2
*7. *F' B' D F2 D2 R2 L' U' R F B' L' F B' L' U2 F2 B2 D2 F R Fw Uw
*8. *F2 B' D L2 D' L2 B D' F R F B D L D2 U B F2 U Rw2 Uw
*9. *F L D' R' U2 R U2 R' F' U R' F L2 R B2 L2 R' D B2 D' R Fw Uw
*10. *B D' L' F L2 D2 F' R2 U' R' U2 L2 B' R D B2 L2 F2 R B2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*11. *F2 D' L2 D' F' R B' U2 L' U2 L D' F U2 F' U' L2 U R Fw Uw2
*12. *U' F2 U R2 U2 L D' F2 U D' R D2 F' L R2 U' D F2 D' Rw2 Uw
*13. *B D' U' R' D2 F' B' R2 U R' L' F U' F2 D2 F2 U2 F' B2 Rw Uw2
*14. *L' F B' U' R' F R' L' U F L2 D' L' B2 F' U2 L' F2 D F Rw2 Uw2
*15. *D' L2 B U2 B L R2 U2 B U B D R2 L D2 R' L B2 R' F' D' Rw Uw'
*16. *D U2 R U B2 D' L' F' B U L2 D U B2 U' B F2 R' B2 L' Fw Uw'
*17. *U' D' F' D2 U' R L2 F' U' R F' B' L2 U2 R2 L' D' R' B2 Rw Uw2
*18. *F' B2 U' L R B' F2 U' F U' D2 F' B' R2 F2 D' L D2 U2 Fw' Uw'
*19. *U' D' R' U' R L F D2 R2 L2 B L U2 F2 L2 D2 U B' L2 U2 F Rw' Uw2
*20. *D2 L R D' B2 L2 B2 U' R2 L2 D2 R D U L2 R' B L D' Fw Uw'
*21. *L' B F' L B2 D L' B' R2 L D2 L2 F L2 F' U F L' D2 Fw' Uw
*22. *R2 F2 B' R' D' B2 R U' R U L2 R U' L' R2 B U2 R L U2 Fw Uw2
*23. *U2 D' R2 F2 L R D2 U L2 R D2 B2 F U L' F L' B D' R2 Fw Uw2
*24. *D' B R2 D' U L' B2 F' D' R B U2 D L2 U' R' F' D2 U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*25. *L2 U' F L R' U' F2 B D R F' U R F2 B R U2 B' U2 D Rw2
*26. *L2 D2 R' D' L' U F L F2 R' D' F D' F' R' U2 R U2 D B' U Rw Uw'
*27. *L' F U F2 D F2 D2 F2 D B2 U' B F2 R' F' R U' B' U' R' Fw Uw
*28. *F L' D U2 L B2 L B L2 B F' D' F' U2 L2 F2 D R2 U2 L Uw
*29. *F R2 F' L2 R D' L' U D F L2 B F L' F' D F' B' U2 D' Fw' Uw
*30. *B' F' L B2 F' R' U' L' U F L' U' B2 L2 D R2 U D' R2 Fw Uw2
*31. *F' L B R' D' B U2 R2 B R L2 B F' R' U F B L2 R B' Rw Uw2
*32. *L U L' D2 B2 R2 L' B' R' U L R2 D2 U B D2 L2 F2 U' Rw2 Uw2
*33. *B F U' L D L F D2 L' B D2 B2 F' R D' F2 L' F' B2 U Rw2 Uw2
*34. *L U' L' B U' D L2 B2 F L2 D B2 F2 D' B F2 R U' L R F2
*35. *R2 F2 L2 U' R2 U D' L2 U2 L2 D2 F D U' B2 L' U F' U Rw' Uw'
*36. *F L F' B' U' B2 F2 L' B' U' L2 F2 L B' F L2 R U' B' L' Fw' Uw
*37. *D' U' L2 B2 R2 F R L' B R' B' F2 D2 R2 D L' U2 B2 R2 L' Fw' Uw2
*38. *F' R L F2 D2 B2 U2 L U2 D2 R' B2 F2 D' L U2 F' U2 B' Rw Uw
*39. *F D' R' F2 L' U R U F' L' R' D2 U' B L' U L' F R' F B Rw2 Uw
*40. *F D' R2 U' R' D2 B D L B2 D' L B' D2 B L R2 B' R F2 R Fw' Uw2
*41. *U2 F' D B2 F L2 R D' U' R B2 R' U' L' D' B2 F R2 F2 R Fw Uw
*42. *D2 B U' F R' D U' L F' B2 U L2 B U2 R L2 U' R2 D Fw' Uw'
*43. *D' F U' F2 B' R2 B2 U' B' D R F2 U F2 U R' F L R2 U F Rw' Uw'
*44. *L2 B' D2 F' D F L2 D B' L D' F' D2 L R' D' B2 D F L' Fw Uw2
*45. *B2 F2 L' F L' F L' D2 U L' U' D B2 D' L' U D' B D' B' Rw Uw
*46. *R2 D' L2 B' D2 R2 B L F2 D2 L2 B U D2 R' L2 U2 F2 R2 D' U Fw'
*47. *D2 U2 L F2 D' B R' U' L' F U2 D F2 L2 F D2 B U L2 B2 Rw2 Uw'
*48. *R2 L B2 F' R' L2 D2 R U L B2 D2 B' U' L2 B L R2 F Rw Uw
*49. *R2 U2 D' R B2 L' U' D L' U' D L B' R2 F B2 D B' U Rw Uw2
*50. *U B' D' L' F' D2 U F' B R2 B2 D' U2 F2 B2 L F2 U2 L2 R' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*51. *R' B L2 F2 L F2 D F' U R U2 B' F' L2 R' B U2 B2 U F2 R2 Fw' Uw
*52. *B2 R2 F' D2 B2 U2 B F' R2 B U2 L D2 F2 B2 U2 B' D2 B R' Fw' Uw2
*53. *D2 B2 U F2 U2 L2 R' U R D U' F2 L' B' F' D B2 R D' U' Fw' Uw'
*54. *F L' R' U' R' F D R2 U2 F2 R2 B U2 L2 B2 U' F2 B' R F2 Rw Uw
*55. *R2 D2 U' L' U' R F' U B2 U2 F D L' U2 F' L' F B' U' D2 L' Fw Uw'
*56. *L' D2 U2 L2 R2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 U' L2 U2 F' R2 U F' U2 B' F Rw' Uw'
*57. *R2 B' L U2 B' R2 F L R' U F B' D U' F' B D2 L' U2 R2 Uw'
*58. *R B2 U' F2 U R D2 F2 D2 B L' R2 B' L2 R' U2 B2 U' F' Rw Uw
*59. *R' F2 U L F' B2 L R2 F2 U' B' R2 F' R2 D' U F D2 L F2 B Uw'
*60. *F' R U B' U B U' B' R2 F' R2 D U2 L' U2 D' L2 R' B R Fw Uw
*61. *R2 L2 B2 R U2 D L2 F' L' D2 U' B D' B L' U' R U' B' R2 L2 Fw Uw
*62. *R' L B2 F' D U R' L B U2 D' B' R U2 R2 D2 L2 R' B' R2 D' Fw Uw2
*63. *U2 D2 B2 U D2 F' U2 D2 B2 F' U2 B2 R' F B R' L U' F Uw2
*64. *L' F' R2 B' F L B' R U L2 F' L2 B' R' D' U2 L2 U' B U2 Rw2 Uw
*65. *B R' U' B L' F D2 F R' F2 U L2 U2 D' L' B2 L U2 D' Fw Uw'
*66. *L B2 D2 U B' F' D2 R U B' L B' U2 F2 L2 U D2 B2 R2 B' Rw' Uw
*67. *L2 F R2 L U2 R' D B2 R' F B' R L U D2 R F' L D Rw2 Uw2
*68. *U' F' L' U' D' R' B' U' D F2 D2 L2 U' R F R L' U' D L' R' Fw' Uw2
*69. *L2 U' R' D U R2 F U' L D' R' D' L R' D F' U F' L2 Fw' Uw'
*70. *R2 U D' L' B' F' R B' L' R' F R U2 F' D2 L D' R L Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D2 L' U2 L2 U2 F2 U2 L' U' B' D F' U L D R F
*2. *D2 L' F U' F L' F2 D2 F B2 L2 U L2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 D'
*3. *R2 D R2 B2 D' R2 F2 D' U B2 D2 L' U2 F D' L2 U2 F U' R' U'
*4. *B2 L2 F2 L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 R2 U2 B' D' U' R' F L2 D R2 B F2
*5. *D' R2 D2 B2 F2 R2 B2 D' F2 R2 U' L F R2 U R B' D' L B' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U B2 D' B' D B2 D F R' B U2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L2 F2 R2
*2. *U2 F2 R2 U2 B2 U2 R U2 R' B2 L D F L' U2 F2 L D' F2 U' R
*3. *F2 R2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 L2 B D' L F D2 R' F U R2 D U2 R'
*4. *R F' U R D L U2 B2 R2 U B D2 B' U2 D2 L2 B' U2 F' D2 B
*5. *L2 D U F2 L2 U' B2 F2 U' L2 B F2 R F2 U' L U' R D L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 U2 F2 R U2 F2 R' U2 B2 R U' L2 R' F2 D L' U' B' L'
*2. *F L2 D2 L2 F2 U2 B L' U L' D2 B' D B R' D'
*3. *U' D' L U2 D' F' B2 R' B L' U' F2 D R2 B2 D B2 U2 B2 L2 U2
*4. *L B2 R2 U2 F2 R' F2 D2 F2 D2 R2 F L2 D' U' L U2 F L U2 F2
*5. *D B2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D R2 U B2 U F D2 F2 R' U' F' U2 B2 L' D2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 U2 B L2 F2 L2 F L2 F' L2 B2 D L B2 R' D' B' L' B L' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D' R L2 U2 R F B U D' L' U2 F2 L2 D' R2 U' D2 R2 B2 R2 L2 D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F B2 R2 D B2 R2 D F2 U B2 D' U L B R2 B D R' U2 B' L' B' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U R' F2 R F U' R U'
*3. *D L D L F2 R' U' B' U R F2 D2 F2 L D2 F2 B2 R2 F2 R'
*4. *D' Uw L2 D Uw2 R' Uw B U R U L' Rw B2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 R' Fw' Uw' R B2 Rw R B F2 Rw2 F2 D2 Rw2 B' Rw F' L R F Uw2 B Fw2 Uw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U F' U2 R2 F' U' F R F' U'
*3. *U B2 U2 L' D F B U' R' B R2 L2 U L2 B2 D' F2 U D2 L2 D'
*4. *Uw2 Rw D2 Fw2 Rw B2 U L' Rw2 R Fw2 Uw' U' L R' Uw2 U F2 Uw' U2 B Fw U2 B Uw2 R Uw' B2 D2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw' Uw U' F2 Rw2 B Rw F
*5. *U' Bw' D2 Rw' Dw Bw2 Fw Lw' Rw2 B Lw Bw2 R Fw2 R2 D2 F' L2 Dw Uw B Bw L2 Rw' Uw2 U' L2 Rw' F2 Rw2 F2 R' D2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Dw2 U2 Rw R2 Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw F2 L2 B D' L F L2 B' Uw2 U Fw2 D Uw2 Lw2 D'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R2 F R2 U' R U2 R' U F
*3. *B2 L2 R2 F R2 B D2 B2 L2 D2 L' U L' D' R2 F2 R2 B2 L' F D'
*4. *B2 F Uw2 L' R' U L U' Fw2 Uw' U F2 D R Uw L U2 F D B2 R D B2 U2 B' L2 Rw Uw' B' Fw2 D2 Fw F2 D2 Fw U2 L2 Rw2 D Uw2
*5. *L' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 F' Uw Bw L2 Bw' Fw2 F D' Lw' B' U Rw2 D2 Fw2 Dw2 Bw L2 F' R F Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F2 L Fw2 D L' Fw2 F Dw2 B Fw' F Dw2 U' Lw D' L Fw2 F' Rw Uw B' F R' F' U' Lw Dw2 L' Lw2 Dw' Rw2 R2 Dw
*6. *L' 2R' U' 2L2 U2 R 2D U 2R' D' R B2 2F U2 L D2 2R' D' R D2 3R 2R' F2 L' 3F2 2F 2U2 B2 D2 L2 2B' 3U' 2U' 3F2 2D 3U2 2B2 L' 3R2 D' 2F' 3U 2B' F 3R2 R' 3U' 2U' 2B' 3F2 2F' 2L 3R' 2F D' 3R2 2R2 2B 2L 2B' U L2 2U' 2F2 F' D' 2U U B' 2L'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' R' U' F2 R F' R F
*3. *L2 F2 U' L2 R2 U' F2 L2 U' L2 R B2 L F2 U R' D' L B' F U'
*4. *R U Rw B' F L2 F R2 B2 D2 Uw Fw F R Fw' D' Fw2 Rw2 B' L2 Fw F2 R2 Fw F2 L Rw' B Fw D U' L F L F2 L2 U' F D L'
*5. *R2 B2 U' B2 Lw Fw F Uw Rw Bw2 L D' Fw2 U' Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw L2 Rw D' Uw2 F L2 Rw' R' F' Lw' Uw' B2 Lw2 D' Dw2 B2 D' Uw2 U' R Uw2 Fw2 F' Uw F2 Lw2 Uw Fw2 Lw Rw2 Dw' Bw' Dw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 F D Bw2 Fw L Dw'
*6. *D' U 2B' 2D2 2R2 U 3R' 2R B' 2D2 2U 3F2 R2 2D2 L' 3R B 2B' 2F2 R 3U2 3R2 2R D2 L U2 3R 2R2 B2 3F F2 3U 2U2 B' L2 U2 2B F' D2 R' 3U 2B' 2R' B 2R' 3F' 2R' 3F 2F' 2D 3U' 2R 2B' 2R2 3U2 L' 3R2 3F D U' 2B2 3F' 2D' 2B 2R' 3U 2L' 2D2 2B 2R'
*7. *L2 2F 3D 3R 2F2 2D' B2 2D2 3B2 2F' 3D' 2R2 2F' 2U 3R U 3L' 2B 2F2 F' 2R' 3D' 2U2 U 3R' 3U2 2B 3B2 F 3R' B 3B U2 2L' D2 B2 3L' 3B2 3D2 2U R' B D2 2U' 3F2 2F' 2R' B D' 3U 3L' 3D' 3F 2D2 3D' 2L2 3L2 R' 3F 2U 2F F' 3R 2D 2L' 3F 3L 2U2 U2 2L 2R' 2B' 2L 3L' 3R' 2R R2 3B' 3F2 L' B' L2 3L 3R' 3D L 3R' 2R' D 3D B2 F 2L2 3R' B 2B 2R' 3U' L' D2

*Clock*
*1. *UR2+ DR2- DL2+ UL2- U2+ R0+ D1- L6+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R3- D0+ L2- ALL2+ UR UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR1+ DL3- UL5- U3- R1+ D3- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U6+ R1+ D1- L5+ ALL1- UR 
*3. *UR1- DR2+ DL0+ UL4+ U5+ R1- D5- L2+ ALL3+ y2 U2+ R6+ D2+ L3- ALL1+ UR DR DL 
*4. *UR5+ DR1+ DL1- UL6+ U2- R0+ D4+ L4- ALL5+ y2 U2- R2- D5- L5+ ALL5- UR DL UL 
*5. *UR6+ DR4+ DL0+ UL3- U2- R5+ D6+ L3+ ALL0+ y2 U2- R4- D4- L5- ALL5- UR DR DL UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L U R U' B R L' U l' r u
*2. *B U' B L R' B L l' r b'
*3. *L' B L' B R B' L U l'
*4. *L U R U L U R' B' l b
*5. *U R' B U' L R L' B' L l' b u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -5)
*2. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (6, 2) / (3, 0) /
*3. *(1, -3) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (-2, 1) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (2, 0) /
*5. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (6, 4) / (-5, -4) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L R U L B L U' L' U' B' L
*2. *L U B' U B L' U' R' L' U B'
*3. *B L B U' B' L' R' B' L U' R
*4. *R U R U B R B U R U' B
*5. *L R B' L' U' R B R B U' B'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*4. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U
*5. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 U F U2 R2 U' F2 R2 U
*3. *R2 F2 L2 U2 L B2 D2 U2 R' D2 B' U L F L' R B2 U B2 D
*4. *B L Fw' U2 Fw2 F L2 R D2 Uw R Uw U B2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 F2 R Uw' Rw Fw' Rw' D' Uw2 Fw U2 B Uw2 U R B' L' B' F' D2 B2 F2 Rw' Uw
*5. *L2 Dw2 F' D L Lw' Rw2 Dw Lw2 Bw Fw' F' Lw B F' Lw2 Fw Lw2 Dw Lw U' Rw2 F' U Bw' F D L B2 Fw' Dw Uw2 L Bw L' B2 Fw' Dw' Bw F' Dw2 Bw Fw R B Rw2 Uw' U B Bw2 F' L' B2 D2 U' Bw2 D2 Dw Bw2 Rw2
*OH. *F' R2 U' F R2 F2 U L' F' U2 R L' U2 F2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L'
*Clock. *UR2- DR6+ DL0+ UL0+ U3- R2- D1- L1+ ALL6+ y2 U4- R3+ D2- L1+ ALL4+ DR DL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *L' U L' U R L' R B' l' r b u
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (2, 5) / (0, 6) / (0, -3) / (4, 4) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, -4) / (2, -4)
*Skewb. *B U B R' U L' B U L' U L'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L' F' f' l' b' r' f' l b' R' B' L' B' F L' B R F
*2. *B R b B' l' r' b r L' F R' B L B F L' R' F'
*3. *B L' f F' r' b f' l R' B L B F' R
*4. *F b B' L l r' b r L R B' L' R B' L' B' R'
*5. *l f r' R' B' b R' B L' R B F' L' B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Lw Rw U Lw B Uw Rw U' L B Rw Bw Uw Rw' Lw Bw' Lw Rw l r' b'
*2. *U Lw' U L' R' Uw L' Rw Lw B Uw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Uw Lw Rw u l r b
*3. *B Rw L Bw Rw' U Lw Uw B' Lw Rw' Bw' Rw Uw Lw Bw' Rw'
*4. *Bw' Rw Bw' B' Uw' Rw' U R Uw' Bw L Rw Lw Uw Rw Bw Uw Rw' u' l' b'
*5. *Uw' Lw' L Bw U' B' Lw' U' R' B' Lw' Bw' Lw' Bw' Uw' Lw' Uw' Lw l'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *R D2 L U R D R U L2 D R U L U R2 D L U L D R3 D L2 U R2 U L3 D R3 U L D2 L U2 L D2 R D R2 U L D L U R U L D L U R U L D
*2. *R D2 L U R2 D L U2 L D2 R U R U L D R2 U L D2 R U2 L D2 L U R U L2 D R2 D2 R U L D L2 U R D L U2 R D L U2 R D R D2 R
*3. *D2 R U2 R D2 L2 U R U R D L U L D R3 U L D R D L2 U R U L2 D R3 U L3 D R2 D2 R U L D L U2 R D2 L U2 R U L
*4. *D R D L U2 R2 D2 L U2 R D L2 U R2 D L U R D R D L U R U L2 D2 R U R U L D L2 D2 R3 U L2 D R U2 L D L U2 R D3 L U3 R D3 L U2 R
*5. *D2 R U2 R D2 L2 U R2 U L D2 L U2 R D R D R U2 L2 D2 R D L2 U2 R2 D2 L U2 R U L D2 R D R

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 L2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 B2 D' L2 F R' U F' L' B F D L' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 R2 D' L2 U2 L2 U' L2 U' F2 U L' B2 F' R' F' D U' F L' R' D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F L' F2 L' B R' B2 U' R2 B2 R' B' R2 L2 F' L2 D2 R2 L2 F' B2 U2 R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F U' L2 U L2 B2 L2 F2 U' B2 D' L2 F U2 R U2 F' L2 B' U F2 L R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B' L2 D2 B F2 U2 R2 F' R2 D2 R2 U L F' D F2 L2 B' D L' F2 R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 F2 D' B2 D2 B' R' D2 F' L2 B L' R' U B2
*2. *U' L2 D' F2 L2 U2 R2 F2 D' B2 D' F' R' U' R' F' L2 R' F R2 B
*3. *U' L2 U R2 U2 F2 D2 U' F2 U B2 R F2 U' R' F' L B R2 U
*4. *F2 R U2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 R' U2 B2 D F' R D' R U2 F2 R B'
*5. *D2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 R B2 R' U2 R B' U2 B2 F' R D L D L

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UF UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UB UR LB UL LB UL UB UL UF RF UR UF RF UR UF RF UF RB UR UB UR UB RB LF UL UF UB RF UR UB RF DB LB DB DL LB DL DR DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ DR+ RF DR+2 DL+ LB UB- RB+
*2. *UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UL UB UL UF RF UF UR UB LB UB RF UF UR UF UL LB UL LB RB UR LF UF UR UL UB UR UF RB UR LF UL UF DB DL DR RB DR DB LB UB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UL+ UB UL+2 DR+ RF UF+2 DR+2 RB+2 UR+ UF UR- LF DL+2
*3. *UR UF UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UB UR UF UB UR UF LB UB LB UB RF UF UL UB LB UL RF UF UR RF RB LF UF UR UL UB UR LF UL UF UR UL LF DL DR DF DL DB DF DR RB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ LF+ DR+2 RB UB+ DR-2 DL LF DL+2
*4. *UF UR UF UR UF UR UB UR UB UL UF UL UB LB UB LB UB RF UR UF UL UB RF UF UR UL UB UR RF UF RB UR RF LF UF UR UB UR UF UL UF RB UB UR LF DR RF DR DF RF DL DB DR DF LF UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL LB DL UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UB RF- DB- DR RF+ DB+ UF+2 UR UF UR+2 DL+2 DB DL DB+
*5. *UL UF UL UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UL RF UF UR UB LB UL UF UB UL RF UR UF LF UF UR UB RB UR LF UL UF UB RB LF DB DF RF UR RB LF DF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UF+ UL UF+2 RB+ DR RB+2 UR+2 DF- RF+ UR+ UL DL LB+2 DF-


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2020)

Results for week 9: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, ichcubegern, and OriginalUsername!

*2x2x2*(129)
1.  1.46 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.49 Legomanz
3.  1.61 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  1.67 asacuber
5.  1.85 Rubadcar
6.  1.86 TipsterTrickster
7.  2.01 milo black
7.  2.01 TheDubDubJr
9.  2.04 OriginalUsername
9.  2.04 Sean Hartman
11.  2.13 Jscuber
12.  2.26 NathanaelCubes
13.  2.29 JakubDrobny
14.  2.30 JoXCuber
15.  2.45 ichcubegern
16.  2.54 cuberkid10
17.  2.56 JO Cubing
18.  2.66 YouCubing
19.  2.71 jancsi02
20.  2.73 mihnea3000
21.  2.76 Luke Garrett
22.  2.79 remopihel
23.  2.82 VJW
24.  2.83 tJardigradHe
25.  2.94 DGCubes
26.  2.95 Eli C
27.  2.96 CubicOreo
28.  2.98 boroc226han
29.  2.99 Dylan Swarts
30.  3.02 Michał Krasowski
31.  3.11 BradenTheMagician
32.  3.12 Dream Cubing
33.  3.16 SpiFunTastic
33.  3.16 MrKuba600
35.  3.26 [email protected]
36.  3.27 Valken
37.  3.29 DesertWolf
37.  3.29 V.Kochergin
39.  3.31 PratikKhannaSkewb
40.  3.33 Trig0n
41.  3.36 boby_okta
42.  3.37 BraydenTheCuber
43.  3.38 Shadowjockey
44.  3.39 Mageminx
45.  3.44 Clément B.
46.  3.46 oliver sitja sichel
47.  3.48 TheNoobCuber
48.  3.53 dollarstorecubes
49.  3.57 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  3.61 wearephamily1719
51.  3.67 Underwatercuber
52.  3.71 midnightcuberx
53.  3.77 fun at the joy
54.  3.80 G2013
55.  3.81 wuque man
56.  3.82 Isaac Latta
57.  3.83 trav1
58.  3.84 Alpha cuber
59.  3.86 Fred Lang
60.  3.89 Sub1Hour
61.  3.90 Logan
62.  3.96 KingCanyon
63.  3.97 abhijat
64.  3.99 GTGil
65.  4.00 Antto Pitkänen
66.  4.03 Chris Van Der Brink
67.  4.04 nikodem.rudy
68.  4.05 MCuber
69.  4.12 ProStar
70.  4.15 John Benwell
71.  4.18 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
72.  4.20 drpfisherman
73.  4.26 Cube to Cube
74.  4.27 jvier
74.  4.27 weatherman223
76.  4.28 NewoMinx
77.  4.30 d2polld
78.  4.35 bennettstouder
79.  4.38 Koen van Aller
79.  4.38 Raymos Castillo
81.  4.44 Billybong378
82.  4.46 sigalig
82.  4.46 VIBE_ZT
84.  4.47 BenChristman1
85.  4.50 begiuli65
86.  4.55 revaldoah
86.  4.55 swankfukinc
88.  4.57 brad711
89.  4.59 CrispyCubing
90.  4.62 Aadil- ali
91.  4.73 MattP98
91.  4.73 Amelia
93.  4.84 RileyN23
94.  4.91 abunickabhi
95.  4.92 Infraredlizards
96.  5.07 [email protected]
97.  5.17 lumes2121
98.  5.21 Comvat
99.  5.34 nms777
100.  5.35 Rollercoasterben
101.  5.41 N4Cubing
102.  5.46 Cooki348
103.  5.66 toinou06cubing
104.  5.78 Liam Wadek
105.  5.96 SmallTownCuber
106.  5.97 2019DWYE01
107.  5.98 [email protected]
107.  5.98 xyzzy
109.  6.15 UnknownCanvas
110.  6.17 50ph14
111.  6.39 tigermaxi
112.  6.68 CaptainCuber
113.  6.75 PingPongCuber
114.  6.76 ok cuber
115.  6.77 Thelegend12
116.  6.78 Mike Hughey
117.  6.84 skewbercuber
118.  6.99 HKspeed.com
119.  7.04 OriEy
120.  7.34 Master_Disaster
121.  7.47 Petri Krzywacki
122.  7.55 One Wheel
123.  7.83 Jonasrox09
124.  8.03 freshcuber.de
125.  8.66 sporteisvogel
126.  13.79 Jacck
127.  16.24 MatsBergsten
128.  16.61 MEF227
129.  19.06 Vim


*3x3x3*(166)
1.  6.93 Luke Garrett
2.  7.22 Jscuber
3.  7.61 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  8.03 jancsi02
5.  8.23 milo black
6.  8.45 PratikKhannaSkewb
7.  8.54 FastCubeMaster
8.  8.57 tJardigradHe
9.  8.69 riz3ndrr
10.  8.82 OriginalUsername
11.  8.89 Sean Hartman
12.  8.96 Legomanz
13.  9.06 cuberkid10
14.  9.11 Samuel Kevin
15.  9.12 JustinTimeCuber
16.  9.13 RileyN23
17.  9.14 Dream Cubing
18.  9.24 mihnea3000
19.  9.33 wuque man
20.  9.39 JO Cubing
21.  9.40 Mageminx
22.  9.41 AidanNoogie
23.  9.47 Michał Krasowski
24.  9.49 Rubadcar
25.  9.67 Shadowjockey
25.  9.67 Keenan Johnson
27.  9.68 ExultantCarn
28.  9.73 Micah Morrison
29.  9.75 JoXCuber
30.  10.00 Logan
30.  10.00 Notrux32
32.  10.01 NewoMinx
33.  10.08 boroc226han
34.  10.09 2017LAMB06
34.  10.09 NathanaelCubes
36.  10.13 BradenTheMagician
37.  10.17 TipsterTrickster
38.  10.22 yourmotherfly
38.  10.22 CubicOreo
40.  10.29 VJW
41.  10.31 twoj_stary_pijany
42.  10.36 KrokosB
43.  10.37 abunickabhi
44.  10.39 dollarstorecubes
45.  10.41 Clément B.
46.  10.46 YoniStrass
47.  10.53 TheDubDubJr
48.  10.55 turtwig
49.  10.57 DGCubes
50.  10.61 ichcubegern
50.  10.61 Coinman_
52.  10.68 jvier
52.  10.68 YouCubing
54.  10.74 Fred Lang
55.  10.83 Isaac Latta
56.  11.28 MrKuba600
57.  11.36 MCuber
58.  11.51 sigalig
59.  11.56 xpoes
60.  11.73 [email protected]
61.  11.78 nikodem.rudy
62.  11.94 Valken
63.  12.10 BMcCl1
64.  12.12 TheNoobCuber
65.  12.15 20luky3
66.  12.43 abhijat
67.  12.50 weatherman223
68.  12.54 typeman5
68.  12.54 SpiFunTastic
70.  12.55 Cooki348
70.  12.55 sqAree
72.  12.63 MartinN13
73.  12.64 midnightcuberx
74.  12.68 remopihel
75.  12.71 trav1
76.  12.74 Rollercoasterben
77.  12.75 Antto Pitkänen
78.  12.76 GTGil
78.  12.76 Liam Wadek
80.  12.89 G2013
81.  12.95 BLCuber8
82.  12.98 speedcube.insta
83.  12.99 MattP98
84.  13.05 Koen van Aller
85.  13.25 Sub1Hour
86.  13.26 Trig0n
87.  13.29 Chris Van Der Brink
88.  13.30 d2polld
89.  13.41 Utkarsh Ashar
90.  13.45 xyzzy
91.  13.47 danvie
92.  13.63 brad711
92.  13.63 LoiteringCuber
92.  13.63 Amelia
95.  13.85 oliver sitja sichel
96.  13.96 begiuli65
97.  14.00 jake.levine
98.  14.03 Dylan Swarts
99.  14.07 Ghost Cuber
100.  14.27 lumes2121
101.  14.46 BraydenTheCuber
102.  14.67 KingCanyon
103.  14.96 Cube to Cube
104.  14.99 buzzteam4
105.  15.15 drpfisherman
106.  15.20 tigermaxi
107.  15.26 Lvl9001Wizard
108.  15.28 ngmh
109.  15.53 Aadil- ali
110.  15.54 Comvat
111.  15.66 Infraredlizards
112.  15.71 Alea
113.  16.11 Raymos Castillo
113.  16.11 DesertWolf
115.  16.33 thatkid
116.  16.34 elimescube
117.  16.35 [email protected]
118.  16.51 swankfukinc
119.  17.29 SmallTownCuber
120.  17.31 revaldoah
121.  17.45 Robsurya
122.  17.51 G0ingInsqne
123.  17.58 Petri Krzywacki
124.  17.59 Bogdan
125.  17.60 Rocketcubing
126.  17.62 CaptainCuber
126.  17.62 toinou06cubing
128.  17.75 nms777
129.  17.76 2019DWYE01
130.  18.26 BenChristman1
131.  18.35 bennettstouder
132.  18.36 UnknownCanvas
133.  18.42 Eli C
134.  18.51 VIBE_ZT
135.  18.54 [email protected]
136.  18.63 ProStar
137.  18.68 wearephamily1719
138.  18.96 SmartKucing
139.  19.64 topppits
140.  19.75 PingPongCuber
141.  20.11 Master_Disaster
142.  20.13 kits_
143.  20.69 OriEy
144.  20.92 Billybong378
145.  21.17 HKspeed.com
146.  21.22 50ph14
147.  21.26 MarkA64
148.  21.43 John Benwell
149.  21.86 Mike Hughey
150.  22.25 [email protected]
151.  22.62 tuga88
152.  22.64 skewbercuber
153.  23.19 Alpha cuber
154.  23.58 ok cuber
155.  25.63 MEF227
156.  26.56 One Wheel
157.  26.97 sporteisvogel
158.  27.26 CreationUniverse
159.  27.61 Jonasrox09
160.  28.02 freshcuber.de
161.  29.95 1davey29
162.  31.72 Jacck
163.  35.19 MatsBergsten
164.  42.01 jlk
165.  46.29 astronomize
166.  1:15.61 Vim


*4x4x4*(107)
1.  27.89 jancsi02
2.  29.02 cuberkid10
3.  31.87 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  32.28 Sean Hartman
5.  32.50 RileyN23
5.  32.50 Cheng
7.  33.48 Dream Cubing
8.  33.76 wuque man
9.  34.05 OriginalUsername
10.  34.20 ichcubegern
11.  36.18 Shadowjockey
12.  36.60 G2013
13.  36.99 NewoMinx
14.  37.41 Jscuber
15.  37.62 Michał Krasowski
16.  37.84 Coinman_
17.  38.25 MCuber
18.  38.80 TheDubDubJr
19.  38.85 Mageminx
20.  39.06 dollarstorecubes
21.  39.30 Valken
22.  39.46 MrKuba600
23.  40.06 Luke Garrett
24.  40.39 JO Cubing
25.  40.78 sigalig
26.  40.85 milo black
27.  41.21 BradenTheMagician
28.  41.25 fun at the joy
29.  41.27 Clément B.
30.  41.30 PratikKhannaSkewb
31.  42.16 abhijat
32.  42.22 Logan
33.  42.97 Rubadcar
34.  43.06 jake.levine
35.  45.13 Fred Lang
36.  45.80 YouCubing
36.  45.80 MegaminxMan
38.  45.81 Keenan Johnson
39.  45.87 CubicOreo
40.  45.91 xyzzy
41.  46.52 abunickabhi
42.  46.85 DGCubes
43.  47.12 Isaac Latta
44.  48.21 colegemuth
45.  48.41 remopihel
46.  48.54 Liam Wadek
47.  48.69 begiuli65
48.  49.50 TheNoobCuber
49.  49.57 Sub1Hour
50.  50.42 buzzteam4
51.  50.49 jvier
51.  50.49 Antto Pitkänen
53.  50.57 Dylan Swarts
54.  50.59 Rollercoasterben
55.  50.73 thatkid
56.  51.44 swankfukinc
57.  52.00 MattP98
58.  53.06 HendrikW
59.  53.39 Koen van Aller
60.  53.70 Cooki348
61.  54.29 lumes2121
62.  54.46 NathanaelCubes
63.  54.51 Chris Van Der Brink
64.  55.13 midnightcuberx
65.  55.53 Utkarsh Ashar
66.  56.75 elimescube
67.  56.99 oliver sitja sichel
68.  57.02 CrispyCubing
69.  57.30 d2polld
70.  57.63 drpfisherman
71.  57.74 John Benwell
72.  58.17 weatherman223
73.  59.12 revaldoah
74.  59.56 speedcube.insta
75.  59.68 VJW
76.  1:01.45 ngmh
77.  1:03.06 UnknownCanvas
78.  1:03.18 Infraredlizards
79.  1:03.57 VIBE_ZT
80.  1:03.75 PingPongCuber
81.  1:05.24 OriEy
82.  1:05.84 CaptainCuber
83.  1:09.26 Raymos Castillo
84.  1:10.57 SmallTownCuber
85.  1:10.91 Amelia
86.  1:11.39 Petri Krzywacki
87.  1:11.45 Eli C
88.  1:12.07 2019DWYE01
89.  1:15.11 One Wheel
90.  1:15.86 50ph14
91.  1:18.57 BenChristman1
92.  1:19.35 wearephamily1719
93.  1:22.67 nms777
94.  1:24.01 toinou06cubing
95.  1:25.24 Mike Hughey
96.  1:29.09 ok cuber
97.  1:33.16 Aadil- ali
98.  1:33.65 Billybong378
99.  1:36.22 skewbercuber
100.  1:37.23 ProStar
101.  1:46.59 sporteisvogel
102.  1:59.73 MEF227
103.  2:05.45 HKspeed.com
104.  2:10.45 MatsBergsten
105.  3:18.79 tuga88
106.  6:05.00 Vim
107.  DNF boroc226han


*5x5x5*(70)
1.  56.27 jancsi02
2.  59.50 Jscuber
3.  1:02.05 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:03.06 Dream Cubing
5.  1:03.09 Sean Hartman
6.  1:05.56 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:05.98 NewoMinx
8.  1:08.47 ichcubegern
9.  1:09.41 Shadowjockey
10.  1:09.57 TheDubDubJr
11.  1:11.88 Coinman_
12.  1:12.10 Valken
13.  1:13.56 riz3ndrr
14.  1:14.20 MrKuba600
15.  1:14.34 G2013
16.  1:14.38 Keroma12
17.  1:15.31 KrokosB
18.  1:15.40 Mageminx
19.  1:15.76 Luke Garrett
20.  1:18.34 [email protected]
21.  1:18.82 dollarstorecubes
22.  1:22.49 Clément B.
23.  1:22.81 xyzzy
24.  1:23.42 Rubadcar
25.  1:23.57 fun at the joy
26.  1:23.99 jake.levine
27.  1:24.61 Keenan Johnson
28.  1:25.26 abunickabhi
29.  1:25.37 YouCubing
30.  1:25.64 MCuber
31.  1:26.96 colegemuth
32.  1:27.08 Sub1Hour
33.  1:27.68 begiuli65
34.  1:32.39 abhijat
35.  1:34.94 Dylan Swarts
36.  1:37.83 elimescube
37.  1:38.24 NathanaelCubes
38.  1:40.68 Logan
39.  1:40.82 Rollercoasterben
40.  1:41.18 MattP98
41.  1:42.68 Liam Wadek
42.  1:43.18 Koen van Aller
43.  1:45.45 Antto Pitkänen
44.  1:49.36 drpfisherman
45.  1:50.16 buzzteam4
46.  1:52.37 oliver sitja sichel
47.  1:53.75 brad711
48.  1:55.03 Eli C
49.  1:56.51 swankfukinc
50.  2:01.63 OriEy
51.  2:07.72 CrispyCubing
52.  2:10.50 topppits
53.  2:12.51 lumes2121
54.  2:12.62 d2polld
55.  2:14.96 PingPongCuber
56.  2:28.86 One Wheel
57.  2:29.64 SmallTownCuber
58.  2:30.76 Mike Hughey
59.  2:35.99 Amelia
60.  2:38.90 revaldoah
61.  2:41.16 nms777
62.  2:41.37 Petri Krzywacki
63.  3:06.78 BenChristman1
64.  3:19.87 HKspeed.com
65.  3:34.19 freshcuber.de
66.  3:55.50 toinou06cubing
67.  4:01.97 MatsBergsten
68.  4:43.60 ProStar
69.  DNF UnknownCanvas
69.  DNF midnightcuberx


*6x6x6*(43)
1.  1:34.06 jancsi02
2.  1:43.07 Dream Cubing
3.  1:47.22 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  1:52.21 cuberkid10
5.  1:53.24 Sean Hartman
6.  2:06.20 TheDubDubJr
7.  2:06.36 ichcubegern
8.  2:06.81 OriginalUsername
9.  2:07.04 Coinman_
10.  2:07.06 NewoMinx
11.  2:09.80 Shadowjockey
12.  2:11.61 Mageminx
13.  2:19.05 xyzzy
14.  2:23.97 jason3141
15.  2:24.09 jake.levine
16.  2:24.49 drpfisherman
17.  2:28.22 YouCubing
18.  2:29.04 dollarstorecubes
19.  2:29.11 DGCubes
20.  2:34.51 colegemuth
21.  2:37.77 begiuli65
22.  2:38.83 Sub1Hour
23.  2:41.91 [email protected]
24.  2:47.95 abunickabhi
25.  2:52.95 Kit Clement
26.  2:53.82 MattP98
27.  3:06.83 fun at the joy
28.  3:09.60 Logan
29.  3:16.74 Liam Wadek
30.  3:26.68 swankfukinc
31.  3:27.81 oliver sitja sichel
32.  3:30.78 Antto Pitkänen
33.  3:35.73 OriEy
34.  3:37.06 MartinN13
35.  3:40.72 Rollercoasterben
36.  3:45.14 brad711
37.  4:25.39 PingPongCuber
38.  4:27.89 One Wheel
39.  4:38.56 Petri Krzywacki
40.  5:44.09 Jacck
41.  7:21.40 MatsBergsten
42.  8:03.16 freshcuber.de
43.  DNF Valken


*7x7x7*(30)
1.  2:24.09 jancsi02
2.  2:36.18 Dream Cubing
3.  2:49.46 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:50.41 Jscuber
5.  2:53.85 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:54.12 cuberkid10
7.  3:07.85 Mageminx
8.  3:09.54 ichcubegern
9.  3:11.63 KrokosB
10.  3:14.81 OriginalUsername
11.  3:29.36 Keroma12
12.  3:36.52 Valken
13.  3:46.41 YouCubing
14.  3:49.34 colegemuth
15.  4:01.01 Sub1Hour
16.  4:03.24 DGCubes
17.  4:04.61 Kit Clement
18.  4:20.03 begiuli65
19.  4:59.05 abunickabhi
20.  5:01.02 MattP98
21.  5:01.10 swankfukinc
22.  5:08.74 OriEy
23.  5:13.10 Liam Wadek
24.  5:40.26 Antto Pitkänen
25.  5:42.76 UnknownCanvas
26.  5:49.04 One Wheel
27.  7:09.99 Petri Krzywacki
28.  8:08.75 PingPongCuber
29.  10:26.00 kits_
30.  DNF BraydenTheCuber


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(47)
1.  5.39 Rubadcar
2.  7.49 ExultantCarn
3.  7.63 milo black


Spoiler



4.  7.99 Khairur Rachim
5.  8.40 PratikKhannaSkewb
6.  8.82 TheDubDubJr
7.  9.13 TipsterTrickster
8.  9.81 JoXCuber
9.  9.87 Sean Hartman
10.  10.09 OriginalUsername
11.  11.35 [email protected]
12.  11.86 ichcubegern
13.  15.24 YouCubing
14.  16.39 Dream Cubing
15.  17.39 abunickabhi
16.  19.33 ProStar
17.  19.78 Jscuber
18.  21.40 NathanaelCubes
19.  23.95 fun at the joy
20.  24.62 Sub1Hour
21.  29.56 MattP98
22.  30.98 MatsBergsten
23.  32.80 toinou06cubing
24.  33.89 Billybong378
25.  34.09 Logan
26.  36.81 dollarstorecubes
27.  41.84 Luke Garrett
28.  42.02 Valken
29.  44.53 Mike Hughey
30.  46.41 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
31.  49.54 VIBE_ZT
32.  56.85 BraydenTheCuber
33.  1:00.74 Cube to Cube
34.  1:05.09 Jacck
35.  1:12.72 Mageminx
36.  1:18.55 TheNoobCuber
37.  1:36.73 PingPongCuber
38.  1:50.94 Koen van Aller
39.  3:25.72 d2polld
40.  DNF midnightcuberx
40.  DNF remopihel
40.  DNF Amelia
40.  DNF G2013
40.  DNF skewbercuber
40.  DNF [email protected]
40.  DNF weatherman223
40.  DNF Fred Lang


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(42)
1.  19.04 daniel678
2.  19.60 sigalig
3.  20.02 Andrew_Rizo


Spoiler



4.  20.16 G2013
5.  23.60 elliottk_
6.  23.73 abunickabhi
7.  27.45 NathanaelCubes
8.  29.14 Sean Hartman
9.  32.90 Keroma12
10.  34.26 sqAree
11.  49.39 Keenan Johnson
12.  50.27 YouCubing
13.  53.05 Dylan Swarts
14.  54.07 VJW
15.  56.44 MattP98
16.  1:00.73 Logan
17.  1:01.38 M O
18.  1:07.57 MatsBergsten
19.  1:08.23 TheDubDubJr
20.  1:10.21 Khairur Rachim
21.  1:15.11 ichcubegern
22.  1:17.97 topppits
23.  1:18.34 thatkid
24.  1:21.58 turtwig
25.  1:22.68 JoXCuber
26.  1:26.71 elimescube
27.  1:29.34 brad711
28.  1:33.72 dollarstorecubes
29.  1:50.63 fun at the joy
30.  2:07.66 VIBE_ZT
31.  2:19.19 nms777
32.  3:00.16 Jacck
33.  4:35.20 PingPongCuber
34.  4:35.53 lumes2121
35.  6:19.37 ProStar
36.  DNF d2polld
36.  DNF midnightcuberx
36.  DNF Valken
36.  DNF freshcuber.de
36.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
36.  DNF toinou06cubing
36.  DNF Mageminx


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(7)
1.  2:53.37 abunickabhi
2.  3:58.39 OJ Cubing
3.  6:43.28 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  8:01.84 thatkid
5.  8:53.45 Jacck
6.  DNF brad711
6.  DNF Sean Hartman


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:12.84 abunickabhi
2.  15:21.16 MatsBergsten
3.  17:41.65 thatkid


Spoiler



4.  DNF OJ Cubing
4.  DNF Jacck
4.  DNF brad711


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  37:45.75 MatsBergsten
2.  DNF Jacck

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(11)
1.  25/31 60:00 Keroma12
2.  12/13 58:41 Jacck
3.  8/9 50:49 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  12/17 56:56 Sean Hartman
5.  6/6 59:22 PingPongCuber
6.  1/2 19:03 ProStar
6.  0/2 17:21 BraydenTheCuber
6.  1/2 4:36 Logan
6.  1/2 2:36 VJW
6.  1/2 8:56 midnightcuberx
6.  0/2 15:26 lumes2121


*3x3x3 one-handed*(102)
1.  11.96 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.96 PratikKhannaSkewb
3.  13.21 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  14.10 Dream Cubing
5.  14.57 Jscuber
6.  14.59 OriginalUsername
7.  14.62 tJardigradHe
8.  14.82 Sean Hartman
9.  15.26 jancsi02
10.  15.62 NathanaelCubes
11.  15.63 ichcubegern
12.  15.70 NewoMinx
13.  15.76 turtwig
14.  15.85 mihnea3000
15.  16.10 cuberkid10
16.  16.36 Rubadcar
17.  16.40 wuque man
18.  16.58 2017LAMB06
19.  16.80 CubicOreo
20.  17.83 jvier
21.  17.90 Clément B.
22.  18.61 KrokosB
23.  18.71 BradenTheMagician
24.  18.73 TipsterTrickster
25.  19.21 YouCubing
26.  19.26 Mageminx
27.  19.27 Michał Krasowski
27.  19.27 MrKuba600
29.  19.48 MCuber
30.  19.51 TheDubDubJr
31.  19.56 JoXCuber
32.  19.64 JO Cubing
33.  19.71 Shadowjockey
34.  19.86 boroc226han
35.  20.09 dollarstorecubes
36.  20.26 abunickabhi
37.  20.60 midnightcuberx
38.  21.01 Utkarsh Ashar
39.  21.11 xyzzy
40.  21.27 typeman5
41.  21.28 Valken
42.  21.41 ngmh
43.  21.88 sqAree
44.  21.91 [email protected]
45.  21.97 sigalig
46.  22.30 Logan
46.  22.30 nikodem.rudy
48.  22.33 DGCubes
49.  22.64 weatherman223
50.  22.67 oliver sitja sichel
51.  22.99 remopihel
52.  23.10 G2013
53.  23.61 begiuli65
54.  23.63 Liam Wadek
55.  24.23 Cooki348
56.  24.58 TheNoobCuber
57.  24.85 d2polld
58.  25.11 Dylan Swarts
59.  26.10 MattP98
60.  26.20 revaldoah
61.  26.34 SmallTownCuber
62.  26.37 Robsurya
63.  26.63 KingCanyon
64.  26.98 Keenan Johnson
65.  27.02 Sub1Hour
66.  27.46 nms777
67.  27.91 lumes2121
68.  28.79 VJW
69.  28.94 Chris Van Der Brink
70.  30.12 DesertWolf
71.  30.30 brad711
72.  32.89 Petri Krzywacki
73.  33.06 [email protected]
74.  33.30 Alpha cuber
75.  33.40 Koen van Aller
76.  33.51 Cube to Cube
77.  33.52 swankfukinc
78.  33.76 2019DWYE01
79.  33.79 VIBE_ZT
80.  34.10 Comvat
81.  34.19 Amelia
82.  34.38 PingPongCuber
83.  34.71 Bogdan
84.  34.85 thatkid
85.  39.69 freshcuber.de
86.  40.83 One Wheel
87.  41.97 UnknownCanvas
88.  42.36 Mike Hughey
89.  42.79 toinou06cubing
90.  42.95 wearephamily1719
91.  45.61 BenChristman1
92.  46.42 SmartKucing
93.  46.49 tuga88
94.  50.69 ProStar
95.  50.73 Eli C
96.  51.07 [email protected]
97.  52.07 Billybong378
98.  55.77 Jacck
99.  55.89 HKspeed.com
100.  57.44 ok cuber
101.  2:05.31 MatsBergsten
102.  DNF skewbercuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  31.52 OriginalUsername
2.  1:06.86 ichcubegern
3.  1:19.60 midnightcuberx


Spoiler



4.  1:38.13 fun at the joy
5.  5:05.38 ProStar
6.  DNF BenChristman1
6.  DNF Cube to Cube


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(9)
1.  39.55 fun at the joy
2.  43.80 ichcubegern
3.  1:08.78 Valken


Spoiler



4.  1:37.27 Amelia
5.  1:44.70 [email protected]
6.  1:56.45 Jscuber
7.  2:00.44 ProStar
8.  DNF toinou06cubing
8.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(21)
1.  22.33 (21, 24, 22) sqAree
2.  25.33 (22, 27, 27) TheodorNordstrand
3.  29.67 (28, 31, 30) Jacck


Spoiler



4.  33.67 (36, 32, 33) Bogdan
5.  34.33 (33, 38, 32) RyuKagamine
6.  36.00 (38, 31, 39) cuberkid10
7.  36.67 (31, 35, 44) midnightcuberx
8.  40.67 (42, 37, 43) ProStar
9.  44.67 (52, 43, 39) lumes2121
10.  DNF (21, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
10.  DNF (21, 25, DNF) TipsterTrickster
10.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
10.  DNF (24, 32, DNS) davidr
10.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) G2013
10.  DNF (25, DNS, DNS) jason3141
10.  DNF (28, 28, DNS) WoowyBaby
10.  DNF (30, 32, DNS) brad711
10.  DNF (31, DNF, DNF) fun at the joy
10.  DNF (32, DNS, DNS) Sean Hartman
10.  DNF (41, 38, DNS) M O
10.  DNF (57, DNS, DNS) Amelia


*2-3-4 Relay*(61)
1.  34.73 jancsi02
2.  39.78 Sean Hartman
3.  40.32 Jscuber


Spoiler



4.  41.52 cuberkid10
5.  44.03 Khairur Rachim
6.  45.71 Dream Cubing
7.  47.46 Luke Garrett
8.  48.44 JoXCuber
9.  49.15 Valken
10.  49.32 OriginalUsername
11.  49.88 wuque man
12.  50.72 G2013
13.  52.51 PratikKhannaSkewb
14.  53.14 ichcubegern
15.  54.37 TheDubDubJr
16.  54.50 MCuber
17.  55.06 Mageminx
18.  55.60 abhijat
19.  56.08 dollarstorecubes
20.  56.86 DGCubes
21.  57.96 YouCubing
22.  58.01 Sub1Hour
23.  58.59 Rubadcar
24.  59.11 midnightcuberx
25.  1:01.74 remopihel
26.  1:01.75 abunickabhi
27.  1:01.90 begiuli65
28.  1:03.02 NathanaelCubes
29.  1:04.35 Rollercoasterben
30.  1:04.64 TheNoobCuber
31.  1:05.82 fun at the joy
32.  1:06.56 Cooki348
33.  1:07.23 Infraredlizards
34.  1:08.35 lumes2121
35.  1:09.30 oliver sitja sichel
36.  1:12.46 Eli C
37.  1:16.89 Antto Pitkänen
38.  1:17.01 VIBE_ZT
39.  1:18.07 Utkarsh Ashar
40.  1:18.16 weatherman223
41.  1:25.12 Amelia
42.  1:25.51 brad711
43.  1:31.58 PingPongCuber
44.  1:32.40 d2polld
45.  1:32.49 UnknownCanvas
46.  1:37.52 CrispyCubing
47.  1:38.73 2019DWYE01
48.  1:40.17 wearephamily1719
49.  1:43.72 [email protected]
50.  1:46.79 BenChristman1
51.  1:51.60 One Wheel
52.  1:51.87 Petri Krzywacki
53.  1:54.88 Billybong378
54.  1:56.86 Aadil- ali
55.  1:58.34 toinou06cubing
56.  2:23.62 ok cuber
57.  2:40.16 HKspeed.com
58.  2:51.68 Jacck
59.  2:55.95 ProStar
60.  3:03.34 nms777
61.  3:25.02 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:41.76 jancsi02
2.  1:50.28 OriginalUsername
3.  1:55.07 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1:58.09 Sean Hartman
5.  1:59.62 Khairur Rachim
6.  2:06.02 Dream Cubing
7.  2:11.58 Valken
8.  2:12.10 dollarstorecubes
9.  2:14.81 TheDubDubJr
10.  2:17.94 DGCubes
11.  2:28.49 Mageminx
12.  2:29.99 abunickabhi
13.  2:32.63 YouCubing
14.  2:41.57 abhijat
15.  2:58.84 Rollercoasterben
16.  2:59.15 Sub1Hour
17.  3:10.16 Antto Pitkänen
18.  3:35.64 Eli C
19.  3:36.21 oliver sitja sichel
20.  3:38.93 d2polld
21.  3:42.31 Utkarsh Ashar
22.  3:43.00 lumes2121
23.  4:13.49 midnightcuberx
24.  4:27.23 One Wheel
25.  4:35.66 nms777
26.  4:56.55 Petri Krzywacki
27.  4:59.45 BenChristman1
28.  6:04.33 toinou06cubing
29.  7:02.73 MatsBergsten
30.  7:10.22 ProStar


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(12)
1.  3:51.97 Dream Cubing
2.  4:01.41 OriginalUsername
3.  4:14.85 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  4:21.79 Valken
5.  4:40.07 Mageminx
6.  4:49.50 fun at the joy
7.  4:50.84 DGCubes
8.  4:51.24 ichcubegern
9.  4:57.85 abunickabhi
10.  5:24.87 YouCubing
11.  6:49.52 Antto Pitkänen
12.  8:17.53 One Wheel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  5:57.79 jancsi02
2.  6:16.48 Dream Cubing
3.  6:58.70 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  7:28.74 OriginalUsername
5.  7:49.76 Mageminx
6.  7:51.44 TheDubDubJr
7.  8:53.13 DGCubes
8.  9:04.08 xyzzy
9.  9:13.69 YouCubing
10.  9:26.34 begiuli65
11.  9:37.29 abunickabhi
12.  10:29.13 fun at the joy
13.  11:35.90 Antto Pitkänen
14.  14:50.85 One Wheel


*Clock*(42)
1.  5.34 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.69 Jaime CG
3.  5.85 Kerry_Creech


Spoiler



4.  6.00 MartinN13
5.  6.50 dollarstorecubes
6.  6.51 Liam Wadek
7.  6.95 TheDubDubJr
8.  7.33 MattP98
9.  7.45 cuberkid10
10.  7.56 YouCubing
11.  7.82 drpfisherman
12.  7.86 JoXCuber
13.  8.06 DesertWolf
14.  8.59 Sean Hartman
15.  8.76 Keenan Johnson
16.  9.51 BradenTheMagician
17.  9.52 Luke Garrett
18.  9.86 OriginalUsername
19.  10.30 NathanaelCubes
20.  11.20 KrokosB
21.  11.29 ngmh
22.  11.67 JO Cubing
23.  11.70 OwenB
24.  12.01 Valken
25.  12.39 Michał Krasowski
26.  12.60 revaldoah
27.  12.72 Isaac Latta
28.  12.79 Logan
29.  13.04 ichcubegern
30.  13.21 VIBE_ZT
31.  14.03 Rubadcar
32.  14.09 fun at the joy
33.  19.04 Sub1Hour
34.  20.12 PratikKhannaSkewb
35.  20.60 kits_
36.  21.31 Cube to Cube
37.  22.22 [email protected]
38.  22.63 oliver sitja sichel
39.  24.01 PingPongCuber
40.  24.19 skewbercuber
41.  59.58 midnightcuberx
42.  1:23.48 MatsBergsten


*Megaminx*(48)
1.  44.14 AidanNoogie
2.  46.96 Mageminx
3.  47.59 JO Cubing


Spoiler



4.  51.11 Khairur Rachim
5.  51.60 NewoMinx
6.  56.96 Sean Hartman
7.  58.47 MCuber
8.  58.54 MrKuba600
9.  58.81 OriginalUsername
10.  1:02.16 Dream Cubing
11.  1:04.07 Luke Garrett
12.  1:05.93 ichcubegern
13.  1:05.96 G2013
14.  1:06.36 TipsterTrickster
15.  1:07.07 DGCubes
16.  1:08.25 KrokosB
17.  1:09.01 Cooki348
18.  1:11.27 JoXCuber
19.  1:12.36 YouCubing
20.  1:13.51 trav1
21.  1:18.29 TheDubDubJr
22.  1:19.95 Rubadcar
23.  1:26.99 begiuli65
24.  1:28.54 Coinman_
25.  1:29.52 Raymos Castillo
26.  1:30.10 Sub1Hour
27.  1:32.41 NathanaelCubes
28.  1:35.46 Logan
29.  1:38.00 MattP98
30.  1:38.96 nms777
31.  1:43.98 buzzteam4
32.  1:44.72 swankfukinc
33.  1:44.98 fun at the joy
34.  1:51.31 TheNoobCuber
35.  1:51.71 Jscuber
36.  1:58.31 Utkarsh Ashar
37.  2:00.48 Liam Wadek
38.  2:03.83 Amelia
39.  2:22.89 PingPongCuber
40.  2:29.70 BenChristman1
41.  2:42.55 Petri Krzywacki
42.  2:57.20 OriEy
43.  3:05.36 ProStar
44.  3:20.56 toinou06cubing
45.  3:46.35 freshcuber.de
46.  DNF UnknownCanvas
46.  DNF skewbercuber
46.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(98)
1.  2.73 tJardigradHe
1.  2.73 DGCubes
3.  2.75 Notrux32


Spoiler



4.  2.86 twoj_stary_pijany
5.  2.87 jason3141
6.  2.90 Ghost Cuber
7.  2.92 Rubadcar
8.  2.99 milo black
9.  3.11 SpiFunTastic
10.  3.25 MrKuba600
11.  3.33 TipsterTrickster
12.  3.37 Logan
13.  3.42 Chris Van Der Brink
14.  3.57 oliviervlcube
15.  3.58 remopihel
16.  3.70 mihnea3000
17.  3.74 BradenTheMagician
18.  3.76 MartinN13
19.  3.87 NathanaelCubes
20.  3.93 CubicOreo
21.  4.01 50ph14
22.  4.02 Awder
23.  4.03 Cooki348
23.  4.03 icubeslow434
25.  4.05 Sean Hartman
26.  4.09 MCuber
27.  4.32 Trig0n
28.  4.35 OriginalUsername
29.  4.45 RileyN23
29.  4.45 JoXCuber
31.  4.50 ProStar
32.  4.69 ichcubegern
32.  4.69 TheDubDubJr
34.  4.80 JO Cubing
34.  4.80 YouCubing
36.  4.83 Luke Garrett
37.  4.92 NewoMinx
38.  5.09 UnknownCanvas
39.  5.14 cuberkid10
40.  5.33 ExultantCarn
41.  5.39 KrokosB
42.  5.49 Shadowjockey
43.  5.71 MattP98
44.  5.72 Keenan Johnson
45.  5.75 dollarstorecubes
46.  5.78 Sub1Hour
47.  5.96 Dream Cubing
48.  6.00 begiuli65
49.  6.04 [email protected]
50.  6.19 fun at the joy
51.  6.21 TheNoobCuber
52.  6.24 BraydenTheCuber
53.  6.31 VIBE_ZT
54.  6.32 DesertWolf
55.  6.37 Liam Wadek
56.  6.41 CrispyCubing
57.  6.47 trav1
58.  6.59 Mageminx
59.  6.64 Utkarsh Ashar
60.  6.71 wuque man
61.  6.74 midnightcuberx
62.  6.88 PratikKhannaSkewb
63.  6.94 G2013
64.  7.16 nikodem.rudy
65.  7.19 jvier
66.  7.41 [email protected]
67.  7.56 weatherman223
68.  7.63 Billybong378
69.  7.74 Eli C
70.  7.79 SmallTownCuber
71.  7.83 wearephamily1719
71.  7.83 Amelia
73.  7.95 PingPongCuber
74.  8.06 Rollercoasterben
75.  8.32 abunickabhi
76.  8.73 Robsurya
77.  8.79 Koen van Aller
78.  8.86 BenChristman1
79.  9.06 Alpha cuber
80.  9.14 drpfisherman
81.  9.23 ok cuber
82.  9.27 skewbercuber
83.  9.37 Cube to Cube
84.  9.39 Raymos Castillo
85.  9.76 d2polld
86.  9.98 Valken
87.  10.50 Aadil- ali
88.  10.89 nms777
89.  11.04 lumes2121
90.  11.22 Jonasrox09
91.  11.56 oliver sitja sichel
92.  12.56 OriEy
93.  12.97 Jacck
94.  13.80 toinou06cubing
95.  16.33 Master_Disaster
96.  32.01 MatsBergsten
97.  36.00 Vim
98.  DNF riz3ndrr


*Square-1*(69)
1.  6.78 Michał Krasowski
2.  10.38 Shadowjockey
3.  10.83 GTGil


Spoiler



4.  10.85 Sub1Hour
5.  11.41 BradenTheMagician
6.  11.67 TipsterTrickster
7.  11.87 cuberkid10
8.  12.12 YouCubing
9.  12.20 DesertWolf
10.  12.85 MCuber
11.  12.87 Rollercoasterben
12.  13.12 NewoMinx
13.  13.82 Clément B.
14.  13.87 MrKuba600
15.  14.05 Mageminx
16.  14.26 BLCuber8
17.  14.39 Luke Garrett
18.  14.52 Sean Hartman
19.  14.60 tJardigradHe
20.  15.75 sigalig
21.  16.12 JoXCuber
22.  16.46 OriginalUsername
23.  16.69 jancsi02
24.  16.72 RileyN23
25.  17.07 ichcubegern
26.  17.12 milo black
27.  17.13 remopihel
28.  17.21 Dream Cubing
29.  17.84 trav1
30.  18.40 NathanaelCubes
31.  18.50 TheDubDubJr
32.  18.86 Rubadcar
33.  19.35 DGCubes
34.  19.41 Underwatercuber
35.  19.81 Keenan Johnson
36.  19.96 TheNoobCuber
37.  20.17 icubeslow434
38.  20.68 Logan
39.  20.84 VIBE_ZT
40.  21.29 JO Cubing
41.  21.31 MartinN13
42.  21.50 midnightcuberx
43.  22.01 jvier
44.  22.07 Valken
45.  22.21 Comvat
46.  22.61 MattP98
47.  24.72 Infraredlizards
48.  24.91 Trig0n
49.  26.13 weatherman223
50.  27.39 BraydenTheCuber
51.  27.40 typeman5
52.  30.04 Liam Wadek
53.  31.17 drpfisherman
54.  31.23 Amelia
55.  32.77 fun at the joy
56.  32.85 SmallTownCuber
57.  33.30 Alpha cuber
58.  34.61 LoiteringCuber
59.  36.21 PingPongCuber
60.  36.96 Rocketcubing
61.  40.84 Eli C
62.  43.62 brad711
63.  49.02 BenChristman1
64.  49.64 Mike Hughey
65.  49.83 ngmh
66.  1:03.42 skewbercuber
66.  1:03.42 2019DWYE01
68.  1:27.20 MEF227
69.  DNF riz3ndrr


*Skewb*(84)
1.  2.07 PratikKhannaSkewb
2.  2.27 milo black
3.  2.37 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



4.  2.68 Isaac Latta
5.  2.81 RileyN23
6.  2.83 Rubadcar
7.  2.85 BradyCubes08
8.  3.19 Jaime CG
9.  3.46 TipsterTrickster
10.  3.48 N4Cubing
11.  3.50 MrKuba600
12.  3.52 sascholeks
13.  3.54 Luke Garrett
14.  3.72 JO Cubing
15.  3.91 Sean Hartman
16.  4.00 Legomanz
17.  4.11 NewoMinx
18.  4.15 OriginalUsername
19.  4.22 tJardigradHe
20.  4.28 asacuber
21.  4.39 TheDubDubJr
22.  4.56 CubicOreo
23.  4.68 d2polld
24.  4.69 NathanaelCubes
25.  4.70 remopihel
26.  4.73 MCuber
27.  4.79 Trig0n
27.  4.79 VIBE_ZT
29.  4.95 ichcubegern
30.  5.00 Logan
31.  5.17 weatherman223
32.  5.20 tigermaxi
33.  5.44 trav1
34.  5.53 icubeslow434
35.  5.57 MattP98
36.  5.59 JoXCuber
37.  5.64 Sub1Hour
38.  5.71 DesertWolf
39.  5.76 Mageminx
40.  5.82 KrokosB
41.  5.94 BradenTheMagician
42.  6.01 cuberkid10
43.  6.06 fun at the joy
44.  6.08 DGCubes
45.  6.13 Shadowjockey
46.  6.20 YouCubing
47.  6.24 Rollercoasterben
48.  6.30 midnightcuberx
49.  6.45 Keenan Johnson
50.  6.64 Chris Van Der Brink
51.  6.83 Comvat
52.  6.94 dollarstorecubes
53.  7.20 lumes2121
54.  7.67 oliver sitja sichel
55.  7.91 Utkarsh Ashar
56.  8.18 Dream Cubing
57.  8.21 nikodem.rudy
58.  8.23 turtwig
58.  8.23 Eli C
60.  8.71 Alea
61.  9.00 ngmh
62.  9.07 Billybong378
63.  9.30 skewbercuber
64.  9.33 Cooki348
65.  9.42 Amelia
66.  10.39 [email protected]
67.  10.57 abunickabhi
68.  10.87 Cube to Cube
69.  11.76 BraydenTheCuber
70.  12.39 ok cuber
71.  12.75 wearephamily1719
72.  12.93 PingPongCuber
73.  12.96 Liam Wadek
74.  13.16 BenChristman1
74.  13.16 Valken
76.  14.40 SmallTownCuber
77.  14.48 Master_Disaster
78.  15.49 Koen van Aller
79.  15.54 ProStar
80.  16.21 Jacck
81.  16.93 Jonasrox09
82.  17.58 toinou06cubing
83.  22.33 freshcuber.de
84.  45.33 Vim


*Kilominx*(17)
1.  22.42 NewoMinx
2.  23.64 milo black
3.  28.08 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  29.30 YouCubing
5.  30.29 DGCubes
6.  33.52 ichcubegern
7.  38.82 Antto Pitkänen
8.  40.92 drpfisherman
9.  41.50 JoXCuber
10.  42.61 begiuli65
11.  44.61 Eli C
12.  45.41 nms777
13.  46.66 [email protected]
14.  48.28 Sub1Hour
15.  53.77 Billybong378
16.  1:07.20 ProStar
17.  5:08.28 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(12)
1.  3:56.94 NewoMinx
2.  4:13.43 TipsterTrickster
3.  4:13.72 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:25.01 V.Kochergin
5.  4:41.04 ichcubegern
6.  4:45.12 TheDubDubJr
7.  4:45.72 YouCubing
8.  5:34.18 Valken
9.  5:43.96 Sub1Hour
10.  6:08.15 fun at the joy
11.  7:28.17 oliver sitja sichel
12.  7:59.62 PingPongCuber


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  7.72 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.84 Trig0n
3.  10.14 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  11.53 DGCubes
5.  13.92 Sean Hartman
6.  14.77 BradenTheMagician
7.  15.39 ichcubegern
8.  15.71 OriginalUsername
9.  17.05 PingPongCuber
10.  17.38 YouCubing
11.  18.84 drpfisherman
12.  19.61 Rubadcar
13.  19.90 JoXCuber
14.  20.75 VIBE_ZT
15.  21.40 TheDubDubJr
16.  21.78 Sub1Hour
17.  22.09 ProStar
18.  27.60 Alea
19.  44.38 OriEy


*Master Pyraminx*(12)
1.  30.38 DGCubes
2.  34.62 ichcubegern
3.  35.69 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  36.82 Billybong378
5.  41.84 CubicOreo
6.  42.79 dollarstorecubes
7.  44.10 YouCubing
8.  49.57 drpfisherman
9.  51.60 VIBE_ZT
10.  1:19.15 Jacck
11.  1:35.35 ProStar
12.  1:35.39 nms777


*15 Puzzle*(19)
1.  6.27 dphdmn
2.  6.87 Ben Whitmore
3.  6.97 Osipov Aleksander


Spoiler



4.  9.83 YouCubing
5.  13.58 Amelia
6.  16.07 dollarstorecubes
7.  17.85 PingPongCuber
8.  19.14 cuberkid10
9.  20.80 ProStar
10.  23.21 BradenTheMagician
11.  23.30 TheDubDubJr
12.  25.97 ichcubegern
13.  29.42 Sean Hartman
14.  30.62 DGCubes
15.  31.24 drpfisherman
16.  34.42 2017LAMB06
17.  41.77 lumes2121
18.  1:33.79 MatsBergsten
19.  4:36.10 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  47.42 Bogdan
2.  51.99 Jacck
3.  DNF G2013
3.  DNF remopihel

*Mirror Blocks*(21)
1.  25.37 ichcubegern
2.  27.97 Valken
3.  30.37 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  35.88 CubicOreo
5.  42.02 YouCubing
6.  44.75 MattP98
7.  1:01.53 ProStar
8.  1:04.26 DGCubes
9.  1:06.83 VIBE_ZT
10.  1:08.62 Rubadcar
11.  1:12.15 nms777
12.  1:12.99 weatherman223
13.  1:14.44 drpfisherman
14.  1:18.01 TheDubDubJr
15.  1:19.89 BenChristman1
16.  1:21.45 Antto Pitkänen
17.  1:41.99 Alea
18.  1:58.92 Mageminx
19.  2:28.44 Sean Hartman
20.  2:29.06 Amelia
21.  5:18.52 Jacck


*Curvy Copter*(7)
1.  2:25.33 TheDubDubJr
2.  4:17.10 YouCubing
3.  4:46.98 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  4:59.45 Mike Hughey
5.  7:22.03 VIBE_ZT
6.  7:28.03 Jacck
7.  8:29.65 One Wheel



*Contest results*(204)
1.  1187 Sean Hartman
2.  1101 ichcubegern
3.  1095 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1074 TheDubDubJr
5.  996 YouCubing
6.  950 Dream Cubing
7.  879 Luke Garrett
8.  876 Rubadcar
9.  870 Mageminx
10.  864 cuberkid10
11.  815 jancsi02
12.  808 DGCubes
13.  800 Khairur Rachim
14.  797 NathanaelCubes
15.  776 NewoMinx
16.  767 Jscuber
17.  761 dollarstorecubes
18.  744 TipsterTrickster
19.  726 JoXCuber
20.  715 MrKuba600
21.  708 Valken
22.  706 Logan
23.  690 MCuber
24.  688 Shadowjockey
25.  685 Sub1Hour
26.  684 BradenTheMagician
27.  679 PratikKhannaSkewb
28.  675 JO Cubing
29.  670 milo black
30.  644 abunickabhi
31.  596 G2013
32.  595 MattP98
33.  593 tJardigradHe
34.  579 remopihel
35.  576 CubicOreo
36.  534 fun at the joy
37.  525 midnightcuberx
38.  519 Michał Krasowski
39.  516 wuque man
40.  514 Keenan Johnson
41.  504 RileyN23
42.  496 Clément B.
43.  472 begiuli65
44.  470 KrokosB
45.  464 TheNoobCuber
46.  446 Liam Wadek
47.  442 mihnea3000
48.  420 Rollercoasterben
49.  418 weatherman223
50.  414 sigalig
51.  413 VIBE_ZT
52.  412 oliver sitja sichel
53.  409 Utkarsh Ashar
54.  405 [email protected]
55.  403 Cooki348
56.  391 jvier
57.  389 d2polld
58.  384 ExultantCarn
59.  383 Chris Van Der Brink
60.  381 DesertWolf
61.  379 Trig0n
62.  373 ProStar
63.  364 Antto Pitkänen
64.  362 abhijat
64.  362 drpfisherman
64.  362 Dylan Swarts
67.  361 Isaac Latta
68.  360 lumes2121
69.  359 Legomanz
69.  359 VJW
71.  350 Coinman_
72.  347 Amelia
73.  346 trav1
73.  346 xyzzy
75.  340 PingPongCuber
76.  334 Eli C
77.  319 boroc226han
78.  316 riz3ndrr
79.  306 Koen van Aller
80.  301 nikodem.rudy
81.  295 BraydenTheCuber
82.  292 SpiFunTastic
83.  278 brad711
84.  274 Fred Lang
85.  272 turtwig
86.  271 MartinN13
87.  268 swankfukinc
88.  246 nms777
89.  237 Notrux32
90.  236 jake.levine
91.  235 sqAree
91.  235 BenChristman1
93.  232 2017LAMB06
94.  231 SmallTownCuber
94.  231 GTGil
96.  228 Cube to Cube
97.  226 twoj_stary_pijany
97.  226 MatsBergsten
99.  225 UnknownCanvas
100.  222 ngmh
101.  219 [email protected]
102.  217 revaldoah
102.  217 Billybong378
104.  214 Jacck
104.  214 wearephamily1719
106.  200 AidanNoogie
107.  199 toinou06cubing
108.  196 thatkid
109.  195 asacuber
110.  192 typeman5
111.  188 Infraredlizards
112.  187 Petri Krzywacki
113.  186 Comvat
114.  183 Raymos Castillo
115.  182 KingCanyon
116.  181 buzzteam4
117.  175 CrispyCubing
118.  167 icubeslow434
118.  167 colegemuth
120.  166 Ghost Cuber
121.  165 elimescube
122.  163 Keroma12
122.  163 FastCubeMaster
122.  163 Alpha cuber
125.  156 Samuel Kevin
126.  155 JustinTimeCuber
127.  154 OriEy
128.  152 One Wheel
129.  150 jason3141
130.  148 50ph14
131.  147 BLCuber8
132.  144 2019DWYE01
133.  142 Aadil- ali
133.  142 Micah Morrison
135.  140 tigermaxi
136.  134 Mike Hughey
137.  132 yourmotherfly
138.  126 speedcube.insta
139.  125 John Benwell
140.  124 YoniStrass
141.  122 Jaime CG
142.  121 skewbercuber
142.  121 Underwatercuber
144.  120 [email protected]
145.  119 JakubDrobny
145.  119 Robsurya
147.  111 xpoes
148.  109 Bogdan
149.  108 N4Cubing
150.  107 BMcCl1
150.  107 V.Kochergin
152.  106 Cheng
153.  105 20luky3
154.  102 ok cuber
155.  98 Alea
156.  94 CaptainCuber
157.  93 bennettstouder
157.  93 LoiteringCuber
159.  91 boby_okta
160.  87 oliviervlcube
161.  84 topppits
161.  84 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
163.  80 BradyCubes08
163.  80 freshcuber.de
165.  79 danvie
165.  79 Awder
167.  75 HKspeed.com
167.  75 MegaminxMan
167.  75 sascholeks
170.  63 Lvl9001Wizard
171.  59 Rocketcubing
172.  57 Master_Disaster
173.  54 HendrikW
174.  50 daniel678
175.  48 Andrew_Rizo
175.  48 G0ingInsqne
177.  47 kits_
177.  47 SmartKucing
179.  46 Kit Clement
179.  46 elliottk_
179.  46 M O
182.  42 Kerry_Creech
183.  40 tuga88
184.  37 Jonasrox09
185.  35 MEF227
186.  31 sporteisvogel
187.  30 TheodorNordstrand
188.  28 OJ Cubing
189.  27 RyuKagamine
190.  23 MarkA64
191.  22 dphdmn
191.  22 OwenB
193.  21 Ben Whitmore
194.  20 Osipov Aleksander
194.  20 thecubingwizard
194.  20 [email protected]
194.  20 Vim
198.  19 davidr
199.  17 Thelegend12
200.  16 WoowyBaby
201.  12 CreationUniverse
202.  9 1davey29
203.  6 jlk
204.  5 astronomize


----------



## Mike Hughey (Mar 6, 2020)

204 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 169!

That means our winner this week is *sascholeks!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

